
OMNI Magazine Back in Print This Fall - NKosmatos
http://www.tor.com/2017/07/11/omni-magazine-back-in-print-this-fall/
======
NKosmatos
The science fiction magazine OMNI is coming back to print. Browse all past
issues from 1978 to 1995 here: [https://omni.media/collections/omni-
archive](https://omni.media/collections/omni-archive)

